# Hornwort in sump or hob



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been looking into ways to naturally keep the nitrates down in my tanks. I have run across many different posts and plants are the way to go for me. I used to have hornwort back when I was a newb and the plant grew a ridiculous amount. More so than any other plant i was keeping. I would like to keep hornwort in my sump, but the shedding of the needles will get annoying. The sump is running, so adding a glass chamber will be difficult. Any idea what I can use to sheild the needles? Also, does anyone know if hornwort if fully aquatic? I was thinking of adding some to my HOB in another tank and it would be half submersed. I dont know if it would work that way though.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I would try to get my hands on a floating plant, they would do the best in sumps I think. Something like duckweed would be great if you could get your hands on it.

Water wysteria would also do well in low light underneath your tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your tap water has nitrates then I agree plants are a good solution. But having plants and keeping nitrates down that way does not reduce the need for the same level of water changes. Just a caution.


----------

